# العاب على انواع من السلامة



## safety113 (21 مايو 2010)

هذا الموقع لديه مجموعة جميلة من الالعاب 

http://www.sparky.org/#/Sparky


----------



## ha21 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك سيد احمد على هذا المجهود
و ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد العاب اخرى متخصص اكثر بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية يمكن استخدامها في التدريب 
مع شكري الجزيل لك


----------



## safety113 (23 مايو 2010)

موقع به العاب كثيرة للتعليم على اجراءات السلامة ضد الحرائق
اضافة الى التعليم على الاطفاء
عنوان هذا الموقع
http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/kids/flash.shtm


----------



## pdd (23 مايو 2010)

thank you play


----------



## ha21 (23 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل جدا اخي احمد على استجابتك السريعة 
هل يوجد نماذج او شي مشابه لهذه العاب باللغة العربية و لجميع المخاطر و ليس فقط في الحريق 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً و جزاك الله كل خير


----------

